# insurance for a 21



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

hi guys i have just got a qoute for a skyline r32 gtr with stage one

i am 21 with a clean licence and 4years ncd and it come to £1800 fully comp

does this seam about right or should i get a better deal

its my age that gets the worst of me realy but i have had perfomance jap cars for the past 3years and still have a clean licence and my no claims so surley they should take that into acount aswell 

thanks


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

How did u get that

im 22 with clean licence 3NCB and cant really get any quote every says im too young

bell are the best soo far and its well over £2k!

what insurane company was that with?

Sound like a very good price to me!


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i just went on auto trader and followed the link from there and it searches over 50 companies but when you ring up it can be a bit chepear as they qouted me £2358 online but when i phoned them up and they took into acount which other jap cars i have had without crashing and that helps but i am olso a hgv driver so it olso reduces it and is only used at weekends 

my qoute was for 1500miles a year and is with it parked in a garage


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks for the info

yeah mines garaged with 6000mile limited miles

will go on autotrader now.

Thanks


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

just done the same none could quote me! Grrrr

what was the company name u rang?

maybe i should ring them?


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

will have a look for it for you in 5 min

my old car was insured with 1st qoute which give me a deal


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

the company that just give me a qoute was one called yes


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

cheers


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds good, not too far off what i was getting quoted at 21 ( around 1800 but that took some serious phoning around)
now got a 32 GTST which is costing me 800 quid and an R33 GTR which is costing me 1500 both FC. 
i'm 23 now for what its worth


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks mate i just wanted to make sure its the going rate to insure one 

i dont mind paying it as i payed more than that before and worth every penny

thankyou


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

im 22 with 3NCB still cant get a quote under £2500!

i did yes and 1st quote and couldnt quote

but im gonna ring them

if ur 21 that price is great most company just no im too young

R33 GTR Vspec


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

have you been insured on jap inports before as that will make a diffrence


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

no first import

got a Civic Type R at the mo but UK spec

all the ones i ring dont care just say im too young.

found about 3 companys that will insure me though

just means i have to pay a big premium


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> How did u get that
> 
> im 22 with clean licence 3NCB and cant really get any quote every says im too young
> 
> ...


doesnt it also have to do a bit with where you live? (save place etc)...


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah post code can make some difference in price


----------

